# my favorite store bought hot sauce



## ac45acp (Jan 15, 2012)

rooster sauce


----------



## eman (Jan 15, 2012)

I thought you meant hot sauce LOL


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 15, 2012)

Uht oh!

A peein' match!


----------



## sprky (Jan 16, 2012)

I use that was well


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2012)

I Love Sriracha! It has Flavor not just Heat...Another good one, but no one carries it where I live...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...And $12 a bottle w/shipping, on line, is sad...JJ


----------



## ac45acp (Jan 16, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I Love Sriracha! It has Flavor not just Heat...Another good one, but no one carries it where I live...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i have seen that somewhere recently i'll check around. you are in harrisburg pa? i was raised in new germantown perry county pa. some mighty fine smallmouth bass fishin around those parts.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 16, 2012)

Tapatio has all the heat I can take and still taste the chilis.... I like the taste of the sauce without the burn.... I'm a woos as you all know but love good flavor....

Just another northerner trying to get used to the heat.... by the way it is 5*F this AM.... Dave


----------



## eman (Jan 16, 2012)

This is some good HOT sauce.  A drop or 5 will do it


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2012)

Bob...You are an ANIMAL!...That stuff is crazy hot!...JJ


----------



## reloadmike78 (Jan 16, 2012)

Eman, if you like that one, you gotta try these.....I have not opened the "Private Reserve" yet.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well Bob that stuff can be usd to clean your driveway too. I have don't that Really it says it on the back of the bottle.


----------



## clyde79 (Jan 16, 2012)

i'm gonna go with tabasco,franks and a little bourbon mixed together ,trick learned at a local bar guy was putting it on his bar pies


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Jan 16, 2012)

Man, some of you guys just need to go buy a canister of Sabre red OC spray and do battle.  Personally, I like my mouth (and my butt) too much to do that to myself.  It reminds me too much of when I had to do this:







For those of us that like a little bit of heat, but want to taste something, Cholula is pretty tough to beat IMO.  Especially on eggs.


----------



## eman (Jan 16, 2012)

when we got our first bottle of daves insanity ,Sherrie didn't realize how hot this stuff was and used it in a big pot of red beans like we use tobassco.

couple of 3 table spoons. I couldn't eat any of it . Dogs wouldn't touch it.


----------



## two-eyes-up (Jan 16, 2012)

love me some sriracha on smoked clams dunked in garlic&butter and put on a zesta cracker &placed in mouth. yum!


----------



## big casino (Jan 16, 2012)

here is our favorite we have only had the original and the chipotle tho, any thing other than the original is hard to find around here, and it has good flavor with out excessive heat Dave! my family uses it for taco sauce


----------



## harleysmoker (Jan 16, 2012)

Rooster Sauce is awesome, Me and the wife put it on everything, pizza, soup, meat, potatoes, rice, oysters, anything. What we like about it is it adds a good taste and not just burns your tongue off. If you want it hotter just add more, a few drops is pretty good.

My sister sent me some chili garlic sauce and chili paste made from the same company, it is great too. I have looked in the stores here but don't see it.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 16, 2012)

Did you say HOT

This makes the store bought taste like hot water.

This is added to stuff, if you take this like it is you better be near a hospital.

1 tooth pick drop heats 10 gallons of chili.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2012)

Franks and Tabasco are ok but this is always at arms length...JJ


----------



## reloadmike78 (Jan 17, 2012)

Must be pure CAP???


nepas said:


> Did you say HOT
> 
> This makes the store bought taste like hot water.
> 
> ...


----------



## sound1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice Pepper flavor/heat with less vinegar taste. They make several flavors and heat combinations. 

 I love the Asian sauces but depending on what flavor you are looking for, they don't always fit in with the recipe.


----------



## supercenterchef (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm from Louisiana, and though not wanting to start a flame war (pun intended), I'd be interested to hear other LA area opinions...

We have always made our own hot sauce, but when you're talking about basic restaurant hot sauces, my experience has been that we sell the Tobasco and keep/use Louisiana Hot Sauce (We always called it Red Dot Hot Sauce).  Anybody else like the stuff?


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 18, 2012)

Honestly, I have almost all of those and it depends on the food and the mood for me! I was hooked one each of them for months the first time, especially siracha and cholula chili garlic flavor. 

Siracha's big brother, the Huy Fong Chili Garlic Sauce is an absolute must in my kitchen. Especially on hot wings, ramen, mostly everything cooking! 

If you are ever in the mood for a delicious non-chunky salsa, check this stuff out. La Estrellita Green Jalapeño salsa. It is fantastic and has more heat than you'll typically find in a store bought salsa and it has flavor!!  I never would have found it if it wasn't made down the road from me. It reminds me of my moms salsa.

Anyone from CO should definitely try it out. 

http://laestrellitasalsa.com/Green-Jalapeno-Salsa-Hot-6-Jars-GRNJAL6.htm


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 18, 2012)

ac45acp said:


> rooster sauce



I love roaster sauce. It gets used daily in my house. :) 


Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 18, 2012)

yah

for cooking, can't beat it.


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 18, 2012)

whenever I make my way to Mexico I always pick up a few variety packs of this stuff.  good heat and flavor..


----------



## miamirick (Mar 18, 2012)

casino that is good stuff there    good flavor and some heat as well    i've got a couple in the fridge now
 


Big Casino said:


> here is our favorite we have only had the original and the chipotle tho, any thing other than the original is hard to find around here, and it has good flavor with out excessive heat Dave! my family uses it for taco sauce


----------



## atcnick (Mar 18, 2012)

Louisiana hot sauce


-Nick


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 8, 2012)

I like making my own sauces, but if I'm out I will pick up some Rooster Sauce.
I also kind of like Tabasco's Chipotle sauce.

Not a big variety of sauces available off-the-shelf here.


~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 8, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> here is our favorite we have only had the original and the chipotle tho, any thing other than the original is hard to find around here, and it has good flavor with out excessive heat Dave! my family uses it for taco sauce



I think the original is okay, I like it better than Tabasco, but the chipotle really sucks!!!

I briefly reviewed it here.......

http://thehotpepper.com/topic/23474-cholula-chipotle-hot-sauce/


~Martin


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 8, 2012)

This is my go to everything sauce .. .other than that we make our own 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Chef JimmyJ said:


> Franks and Tabasco are ok but this is always at arms length...JJ


----------



## ddt79 (Apr 10, 2012)

Fairly low on the Scoville scale, but big on Taste!  How can you go wrong with BACON!


----------



## michael ark (Apr 10, 2012)

I like texas pete and lousania. When I want to kick it up I have a bottle of 100% pain that's stupid hot.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 10, 2012)

michael ark said:


> I like texas pete and lousania. When I want to kick it up I have a bottle of 100% pain that's stupid hot.



I recently re-sampled 4 of the most commonly available cayenne sauces intended as a base for a project I'm doing.

It reaffirmed my previous tests.

I like the flavor of Louisiana the best, it's richer.
Texas Pete's would be second, followed by Crystal and Frank's.


~Martin


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 11, 2012)

ac45acp said:


> rooster sauce



Yeah I like that too. But...







I have a bottle of Special reserve around here too.


----------



## ddt79 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ironhorse07 said:


> Yeah I like that too. But...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+10 Awesome points for the Blair's 2am and 3am reserve!


----------



## ryan in louisville (Apr 11, 2012)

This is my every day goto hot sauce.  Not too hot, great flavor and I don't regret it the next day.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 11, 2012)

RYAN IN LOUISVILLE said:


> I don't regret it the next day.....


I like that comment, haha.. sometimes I go to heavy on the chili extract and the next day the fire crickets come.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sometimes I can't decide.







Dang, gotta get a new camera.


----------



## bigblue (Apr 12, 2012)

100% pain I have a bottle of that and i think i will still have it when i die

STUPID HOT!!!!!!


----------



## michael ark (Apr 12, 2012)

yea I will too. It's only good for cooking with. IMHO .At least it is properly labed.:biggrin:  you can play a cool game with it tooth pick tooth pick who's got the  hotter than hell :devil: tooth pick.


quote name="bigblue" url="/t/116389/my-favorite-store-bought-hot-sauce/20#post_798006"]
100% pain I have a bottle of that and i think i will still have it when i die
STUPID HOT!!!!!!
[/quote]

:biggrin:


----------

